# 4 Norwegians Killed By IED Strike



## tomahawk6 (28 Jun 2010)

Four Norwegian soldiers part of their PRT were killed by an IED.


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Jun 2010)

RIP


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jun 2010)

June hs been a bad month.

RIP Lads.


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Jun 2010)

The names of the fallen have been released.



> Andreas Eldjarn, born in Tromsø 27.10.1988, Petty Officer Second Class, Kystjegerkompaniet (Costal Rangers, ISTAR)
> 
> Simen Tokle, born in Ballangen 30.09.1985, Ensign, Kystjegerkompaniet
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jun 2010)

RIP troops.


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Jun 2010)

RIP Troops


----------



## SocialyDistorted (5 Jul 2010)

Wow...3 officers and one PO2 in one go? That must be horrible for those serving with/under them

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Jul 2010)

They were Naval special forces.


----------

